# Cool iPad Accessories / add-ons



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems about time to start a thread like this... got my e-flyer from ThinkGeek today, and it has this gem for iPad owners:





> Enter the *iCade iPad Arcade Cabinet*! To use the iCade, gently slide the iPad into the docking cradle. The docking cradle uses a standard 30 pin connector to link the iPad to the professional-grade arcade controls. Once the iPad is in place, launch the iCade App (available free in the App Store April 3rd) and it's game on!
> 
> We didn't want to take any chances you'd run out of juice during your favorite game, so we included a 10w USB power adapter so you can charge the iPad through any electrical outlet.
> 
> Now you're all set to make an uninterrupted run on the Dig Dug World Record!


(ThinkGeek)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Oh Crap. They got me.*










*(...but you gotta admit, it seemed like a plausible product, no?)*


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

that does look so cool though


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

That would be an awesome product, very retro. I love some of the older games from when I used to skip school and go hang out at the arcade


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh man, they got me too. I was so excited about that.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Pretty impressive rendering, looks real.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Would have bought that in a heartbeat. :lmao:


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

maybe they'll turn it into a real product like they did with last years april fools joke :

ThinkGeek :: Tauntaun Sleeping Bag


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

i-rui: I nearly cried tears of joy when I saw that. It means there are some honestly creative people out there. 

Who wouldn't want to saw open a Tauntaun and get cozy? Beats the hell out of a Snuggy or whatever the heck those are called.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Even if we can't have the iPad Arcade just yet, today (Monday, 5 April) there's a cool Commodore 64 App free:










(TechEblog)


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Vectrex 2.0!


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW !!! That was neat,,, I want to know who has the time to put this type of graphics ad together just for a joke ??? Wayyyyyy too much time on their hands. But it is a good idea.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> The design of the base looks strikingly similar to the base of an Apple iMac, so if that's the look you're going for then the H4 might just be for you. Like the iPad, it's constructed from aluminum, making these two a decent match. It weights just under a pound, making it heavy enough to stay put but not so heavy that you can't move it about the house with ease.
> 
> The LUXA2 H4 can be purchased through the online store for $US59.99, though it looks like there will be a number of international distributors for the product as well. See the where to buy page for country-specific details.


(GizMag)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The post that started this thread, an April Fool's joke by ThinkGeek, is now a real, $100 USD product...

*ThinkGeek Now Selling The iCADE iPad Arcade Cabinet For Reals*



> Thinkgeek’s iCADE iPad Arcade cabinet has been on my want list for a while now. Announced as an April Fools joke, the iCADE is now real and it costs $99. It’s on back-order, ....
> 
> The cabinet interfaces with the iPad and offers full button and joystick control using a unique API. It is currently compatible with the recently-announced Atari classics package, a $14.99 game pack that includes 100 Atari games.




(Crunchgear)


----------

